# Wow, The back porch is slow...



## jacks'thunder (Apr 4, 2014)

Gosh where is every one? I remember coming and here and so many topics were posted that it took me a few hours to sit and read. But now.... not so much. I read EVERYTHING that's posted and sometime go back over things just to give my self something to read! LOL!

What do you think has happened?

And how do we make it better?

Any ideas?

ETA: Mods! Please don't delete this! I love this forum and would truly like to hear and help keep this forum going!




Maybe we can all band together and bring something "reading/posting" back!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 4, 2014)

It will pick back up again... with a brief hint of spring and warmer weather some of us are digging out. I have 30 or so poopie wheel barrow loads I have been working on daily to get rid of the pile I let accumulate outside of my shed when the snow was on the ground forever. My flower beds are full of weeds and trash and the brambles and stickers are horrible and I have been working in my yard like a crazy person these past few days. Gotta flip the goat huts over and shovel out the entire winters worth of bedding and lime and bed back up again, and all my mowers are dead and need servicing. Oh I could go on and on and on, but then that just might get depressing.

I think folks are in recovery mode... at least I am...

After the success of the " winter gripe thread" we should start a thread about "recovering from the horrible winter" thread. haha

I will never catch up, but feels good to start hacking through some of the chores that piled up while we were just trying to survive.

Gotta groom 7 dogs too... hmmmm, better go, if I keep thinking of things to write my list just gets longer and longer. snicker.

best wishes.

PS, nothing has happened... ... folks probably just have spring fever. I know I do.>>> cooped up all winter... finally set free. Dogs are enjoying daily walks for the first time in months! me too.


----------



## djskid (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm noticing that many of the other boards that I visit are slow as well. Really miss the activity!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 4, 2014)

ideas always appreciated


----------



## Sonya (Apr 4, 2014)

Some will not like what I have to say but I know I don't come here as much because this board is too censored. I stick to other forms of social media where I can discuss whatever I like and can have an opinion. The Back Porch use to be where you could discuss anything, not anymore. World events are very important and interesting to me, but you really can't openly discuss them here since most issues have a political theme.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 4, 2014)

Sonya I have to say I agree! World events are very important and I love to read every ones opinions! I think they can make for very interesting threads. I heard this thing on the radio the other day that had to do with the National Anthem and the American flag that would have been a great thread but I was afraid I'd get shut down right away. Oh well..

I'm trying to dig out from the snow but my water is STILL frozen in the barn, my one stall still has ice in it and we still have cold yucky weather. So what do I like to do on the days when I can't do what I need to out side? Come here and read and get a pick me up.

I miss the excitement! I miss the stories and the debates!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 4, 2014)

I always like what you have to say, any feedback is much appreciated.





In the months past I've spoken with Mona and Carol more than once about re-opening the news and current events forum.

Current events / news etc. _is_ allowed on the Back Porch, always has been, what is not allowed here in a nut shell are the posts from people who can't state their opinion without attacking the other persons opinion.

Like you said Sonya, most issues do have a political theme. Trouble was back then if the topic wasn't political it was soon made to be and only the worst stories that were or could be made political were posted.

If you've been here long enough, and most of you have been, then you know it got UGLY. Arguing and ganging up on each other doesn't belong on a community board that is supposed to be for everyone to discuss almost anything. This is why those conversations were moved to their own forum.

I had hoped that the older members who like to talk about the heavier issues in the news today would discuss and debate amongst themselves and be able to somewhat moderate themselves....we're grown ups we should be able to do that, but that didn't happen.  One of the mistakes I made was not setting a post limit on the members hierarchy, too many people signed up for duplicate accounts to post as new members and when people post basically anonymously then they tend to say things they wouldn't have with their real name. It got pretty bad before the news forum was shut down, the moderators simply couldn't deal with it. I had more complaints than I could keep up with.

We all should be able to state our opinion here about what's going on in the World today I do agree and would love to see it happen. I am open to ideas.


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess it has been so darn cold over there that it is simply TOO COLD to sit out on the old back porch.........................sorry.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 4, 2014)

HAHA, I'm chuckling, it has been a long time since I've had my feelings hurt or my back hackeled. Reallyt I used to grab a cup of coffee and the Back Porch was the first forum I visited, now it is FB. Now don't get me wrong I don't like having my feelings hurt or getting angry once in a while but now that it has been toned down, I think it has been toned down to death. The back porch has become the Southern Ladies polite Society. Oh well I love LB and will never leave, till death do us part, but dang girl we need some action.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 4, 2014)

Riverrose you are a hoot... Southern ladies polite society... hahaha. good one.

I admit to editing and re reading my posts so frequently afraid of being censored out.

I think there are many folks here that miss the old back porch and the arguments and the education.

Somebody once told me that you must have both opposite extremes to find middle ground and that even radical opinion is educational too. It allows us to see how folks tick and what drives them. I love LB too. I do miss the politics too. There is so much wild stuff in the news these days, too bad we can't discuss.

I do miss the old back porch and the "stay out if you can't take the heat" old policy.. and I don't do facebook so I just stick to chatting politics with my husband in the barn while we are milking cows and listening to the radio. Good think he and I think alike.

Perhaps all the "I miss the old back porch" folks will post here. I would be interested in knowing if anybody else misses it too.. Maybe they could start a "On the back porch without an umbrella"..or a "running with scissors" thread topic for those interested in hot topics.. hmmmmm


----------



## amysue (Apr 4, 2014)

I have to say that upon first reading this topic my first suggestion was "its getting nicer out so the horse people must be busy prepping for shows, rearing foals and what not" but after reading other people's responses I've concluded that (in my opinion/it is my observation) that unfortunately we live in a world where it seems as if everyone is so heck bent on not offending anyone by being so politically correct that they offend everyone (no holidays in public schools etc ) it is also so unfortunate that people cannot respect other points of view and some feel their way is the only way and if they dont understand something that makes it wrong and bad. Its a scary world out there right now with some seriously heavily weighted controversies right now that stir up some strong feelings. Now ive never been afraid to stand up for myself and risk backlash, ive got thick skin. So maybe the moderators would consider doing an "anything goes" thread where people can speak freely. Depending upon how long people maintain their composure Who knows how it could go? Could make for some good conversation.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 5, 2014)

Well Debby here are a few great ideas! Do with it what you will!

We are all grown ups and if some one chooses to make a new account just to act like a child then call them out in front of everyone and boot them!

Easy as pie!








I think it would be a good way to get more foot traffic here. Plus people can speak freely about things that matter to them~ It's an idea!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 5, 2014)

So instead of re-opening the News and Current Events forum you all would rather be able to post those things on this forum? ...

Southern ladies polite society... bless your heart, good one! I think Carols name suited it better "The Lions Den" LOL

Like I said before what I'd like to see is you all moderating yourselves.

I'd really rather not resurrect the old back porch, I don't think I would so maybe it's time for a name change? or the different forum.

If we re-write the rules for this type of forum there will not be many rules at all since I'd like for you to deal with each other yourselves, just let it go or hit the ignore button instead of posting constant complaints to the mods. This would be NO complaints to Mod or Admin if you read or post and get offended. Do NOT read or post if you can't deal with it.

Please state your pros and cons here....and yeah speak freely.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 5, 2014)

How about one section where one can speak freely. It can have its own set of rules, no complaints, no whining, no offence... keep the new back porch the way it is and create another porch with a different name for hot topics and no moderation no censors. You can call it the side porch. LOL.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Apr 5, 2014)

I always enjoyed the political posts........well up until the very end where we were getting so many complaints that the mods could not get away from their computers for hours. Unfortunately the members do not see all that went into the problems it created. I do not like moderating that stuff period. I believe we should follow a simple rule since this is a G rated Forum.

No swearing or calling each other names. Just because someone has a different opinion than you does not make them "stupid".

If you decide to take part in the discussion then please don't whine to the mods on what is posted *UNLESS* a rule is broken. I am not going to listen to someone getting their feelings hurt if we decide to do this. It was *YOUR* choice to go there.

It will be very plain that *if you cannot take the heat then don't go into the kitchen*. You read it and you don't like it then hit the *IGNORE* button. End of story! I especially do not want to hear complaints from non participants. You have been warned not to read it so don't if it upsets you. Once again, *YOUR* choice.

So there you have it from the peanut gallery!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounds good, because if there are no rules chaos could return and it might go from the Side Porch to the Boxing Match. I do miss all the interesting posts, although personally I have little time for posting now days. Maybe Debby should take a poll to see what the majority wants.


----------



## amysue (Apr 5, 2014)

I like the side porch idea. I would hope that people could be respectful of one another and their opinions but sometimes this is not the case. I see things from both points of view; the moderators shouldn't have to hold people's hands especially if they started it. On the other hand it would be nice to be able to discuss topics and get to hear what everyone thinks honestly about them. I personally like the idea of having so much input from so many different people from all over the world. I know that some people think that their way is the only way and they are rude about it, I still see it in some of the other forums, but I dont take it personally or attack them. I sometimes find it amusing really. There are topics that I would love to discuss, but I am leary of starting a debate and dont know where to discuss them. An "adult swim" forum would serve this purpose.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Apr 5, 2014)

In my opinion a poll would never work right now because not enough people even know to take the poll. And if there is a poll IMHO it would be a "yes" or a "no" vote and nothing else. People want to start interjecting what "they" want and it would wind up having to be a rule. And that is what we are trying to get away from. So it would have to be whatever Debby thought was best.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2014)

I've never had a problem stating my opinion, which I know like the back of my hand (haha). I've got mixed feelings about some topics here, simply because for saying what I think about news and politics, I previously was called all kinds of names and verbally attacked. Repeatedly. Just not sure it's worth saying what I really think about important things here when people can't handle an opinion they disagree with without getting ugly. Opinions are great, but making it individually nasty is pretty immature plus completely tiresome to those who decide to speak up and then have to worry about those who are going to take their disagreement with an opinion to a publicly displayed personal level.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't think a vote would be necessary. It might take quite some time to gather the interest of those folks that have left or gotten bored so if you vote now, It might not be a vote of everybody that used to enjoy the old porch, it might be the southern ladies polite society voters instead. LOL I just can't help myself, still cracking up here riverrose.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 5, 2014)

Ya'll are probably right about the no poll. Let's face it, the Back Porch got about as interesting as watching paint dry. And in spite of being from the South, considering myself a lady, and more closely aligned with the Tea Party or Libertarians than the rinos or libs, and being very opinionated, I have to admit I miss the friendly banter. I do feel the majority of contributors have moved on and the forum is basically in sleep mode. But as I said, I have little time due to where I am in life presently to post much. I do wish Debby and the mods the best of luck, no matter what decision they make. I know that their jobs had to make them feel like day care providers at different times when someone is posting in a manner disguised as particles from outer space in order to conceal their identity or true agenda. Also, they had to deal with name calling, videos filled with hate, f-bombs, and various other stuff that was spineless. I have to admit that I miss having the time to post articles that should get all our attention, no matter where you stand religiously or politically. We are all facing surviving financially and trying to live a life free from enslavement and have free choice as to how we ensure our health, well being, and happiness. I am a firm believer in standing for what you believe in, as most of you know. I also believe you should be mature and polite about it. I know that in the past I have surely stepped on some toes but I rest assured that I did not break any toes. LB is a great place and we should all strive to have the integrity of it preserved. I hope others will step up and put some life back into the discussions and be brave while at the same time keeping it respectful.


----------



## REO (Apr 6, 2014)

I once talked about a place here called the basement or the woodshed






I think....We used to post about food and projects we were working on and recipes etc here and then the forum split into a bunch of tiny specialized places and scattered interests, until they died out. I miss the way it used to be. Main forum for horses and here for photos, food, arts & crafts, family news etc. We had 2 main places to come read to catch up with everyone





I *love* all the special forums Debby made for us. I was excited about them! But it seems no one really uses them and I miss it all. That's what I meant


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 6, 2014)

You guys all bring up some interesting points, and this forum is more then likely one of those that your danged if you do, danged if you don't.


----------



## anoki (Apr 6, 2014)

I keep checking in here, but I very rarely post or read on the main page, because I'm no longer 'in' minis….

I did notice once things got split into different specialized places (like REO stated) the Back Porch got slower. I understand the reasoning to making the other areas, but I would always just come to the BP and see it slow and leave again….

I can't say I miss the Political posts, I never posted on them anyway, and rarely read them, because I don't live in the US (and most of those posts tended to be US based and many were not open to outside views).

But I do miss how busy the BP was, whether I was posting or not….and I don't want to clog the board with shameless brags about my dogs, no matter how much some people keep saying they love hearing about them (that being said it's been pretty quiet here with winter being so horrible)….

I know this board goes through lulls at times, hopefully this is just one of them and it will pick up again!!





~kathryn


----------



## Marty (Apr 6, 2014)

I love a good heated discussion on any subject be it political or religious, financial, anything. Bring it on. But it can be done without being evil and mean and launching deliberate hate attacks on any forum member.. It's ok to speak your mind and speak it firmly but a full blown nasty hateful thread is where I say nope and will not engage.

That said, there is a certain place on FB that I consider a "cess pool". It is full of people, mostly newbies who haven't a clue of how to care for their animals properly or even close. It makes my head spin and my heart hurt to hear what they are doing with these little guys. Its clearly the blind leading the blind. I have posted the LB link on there quite a few times in hopes that they will come here and get some serious help and I wouldn't want any of them run off if they find their way here.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks all! anybody can post about food, projects you are working on, recipes and news stories etc here NOW that hasn't changed. Recipes, once they move down the page, will be archived in the recipe forum. The recipe forum was to preserve the many years of good food posts and make them easier to search for... and it has a pretty good following, I love reading the what's for dinner posts. I wish more people would add a photo of their recipe it would make its corresponding Pinterest board more interesting.

fyi Debby made the specialty forums because she was asked to, not because I swooped in here and decided to break everything up on my own. Robin you were the first to want the craft forum, then Liz contacted me about how many members always wanted a craft forum and we went from there. A book forum was recommended as a idea too so I approached Sara about that and she was initially concerned about breaking up the back porch so I said hey if if doesn't work we'll move it back so we tried it.

The one thing that I myself always wanted and tried to implement here from the get-go was a place to be able to talk about world current events and news stories, politics etc....THAT was my baby. We can't moderate those types of posts with the rules that are in place on THIS bp forum, it wasn't working at all, the complaints were overwhelming, those posts had taken over the bp so I opened the news forum. I was sorry to see that go but I understood completely when it got to the point the moderators were too overwhelmed so I put it to a vote and the mods voted it down and I closed it. I had even brought in a new moderator who had not been affiliated with LB at all...and even she couldn't deal with it.

I might be wrong but I think the rules I/we put in place for that new news forum were too strict. In the back of my mind I always thought that if we left the members alone, eased up on the rules and let them work out their problems themselves it would have settled into a good place to discuss and debate current affairs.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 7, 2014)

ps Katherine I love your brags and photos of your dogs!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 7, 2014)

I too think it has changed to the "boring" side. That said I do look maybe once a week. I dont really come here much anymore just because my life is so different now then when I started here years ago. I havent had horses in 2 years and just over all im a different person with a different direction to my life.


----------



## REO (Apr 8, 2014)

I wasn't complaining about all the different forums, I love those and thought/think they're great! Sorry, I was just relating why I thought the BP is slower than it used to be.


----------



## REO (Apr 8, 2014)

Things are always worth trying!



I love that as things, members, interests change, you're always willing to give new stuff a try.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2014)

I love the Back Porch. I'm not into social media so this is my only internet spot for that sort of thing.

I have no trouble staying away from a hot kitchen if I know it's hot. What turns me off is reading a topic I think is going to be fine and having bad stuff jump into it, catching me unawares.

I think it's great to have all sorts of topics, political and social. But maybe there could be an icon or something on the topic title to warn possible viewers of a hot kitchen. If I want to hang out in a hot kitchen, I'll call my mother, or get together with my sisters!

I don't like vulgar words or topics mentioned in the title line--and I don't think that has anything to do with being Southern. There has been a time or two with vulgar words in the topic line and I tried staying away from the BP until the topic moved on down to the next page. And I am fine doing that, if most people are okay with No Holds Barred. But is that most? Or only a vocal few???

I can't even put my horse's registered name, Wacrapas Dapper Dan, on the Forum without getting creative, so why should I have to look at vulgar words in a topic line?


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 10, 2014)

<quote> What turns me off is reading a topic I think is going to be fine and having bad stuff jump into it, catching me unawares <endquote> This is a good example of why we put the more controversial news and political topics into a separate forum last year. There are just some topics that are going to turn that way and I didn't want the majority of this boards members to feel this way.


----------



## REO (Apr 10, 2014)

I liked the separate forum for the hot stuff.



People could chose to go there or not go there, no surprises


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2014)

See? My horse's name is W A S H I T A S Dapper Dan. W a s h i t a is a Kiowa Indian word and there are a river and county named that. Also a famous battle there with General Custer.

Just felt a need to get that out there! Wacrapas just doesn't have the same euphonious sound to it, somehow...


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't type my address due to forum censors. My address is: He11 Creek Road. [so, the 1s work, its still not actually typing my address.



]


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm going to be posting more because I love LB and all the wonderful folks on here. For awhile, I was sucked into that Facebook vortex, but I'm done with that.


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm on FB but much prefer LB for my horse fix.


----------

